# Forum > News > Contests >  Shark's 2018 Giveaway | Tier 3 & TCG Tabard Shell Account | BfA Pre-Purchase ($50)

## AccountShark

Meant to do one of these last year and forgot, so here it is! 

*Prizes:*

*1st Place:* US shell account with pieces for every Tier 3 set and some extras.

8/8 Plagueheart (Helm, Shoulders, Chest, Hands, Bracers, Belt, Legs, Boots)
7/8 Frostfire (Helm, Shoulders, Chest, Hands, Bracers, Belt, Boots)
7/8 Faith (Helm, Shoulders, Chest, Hands, Bracers, Belt, Boots)
7/8 Earthshatter (Helm, Shoulders, Chest, Hands, Legs, Belt, Boots)
7/8 Cryptstalker (Helm, Shoulders, Hands, Bracers, Legs, Belt, Boots)
6/8 Bonescythe (Helm, Shoulders, Chest, Hands, Legs, Belt)
4/8 Dreamwalker (Shoulders, Legs, Belt, Boots)
3/8 Redemption (Shoulders, Legs, Boots)
1/8 Dreadnaught (Belt)

Extra appearances:

Tabard of the Void
Tabard of the Arcane
Tabard of Brilliance
Tabard of Fury
Tabard of Nature
Tabard of Frost
Tabard of Flame
Kor'kron Dark Shaman Set

There are no characters or mounts on this account, but there is an unused level 100 boost.
*_________________________________________________*

*2nd Place:* $50 Battle.net balance to pre-purchase the standard edition of Battle for Azeroth. Ideally I would like to gift the expansion to someone, but I don't think that's an option in the store yet. If it becomes an option I will do that instead of sending the balance code.

 
*_________________________________________________*

*Requirements:*

Reply to this post with what you are most excited for in 2018! Doesn't necessarily have to be related to WoW or other games.

One entry per person. Multiple entries will disqualify you. Deadline to post is February 28th and I'll pick a winner by March 1st.

Winners will be picked at random via post number. First place winner will be notified by PM and second place winner will be announced publicly. Good luck!

----------


## Hazzbazzy

I'm excited because I'm first to comment!

----------


## UwishxCant

Im excited for 2018 cause I turn 21!

----------


## capriking

All I'm looking forward to is getting my life back on track and sorting mental health issues out, nothing more nothing less.

----------


## Nesyla

Excited about 2018 because 2017 was so bad that this year has to be better.

----------


## Snugglebuu

I'm pretty hyped for BFA, hoping the give pvp a lot of love!

----------


## Deathcdt

WoW Classic ! (how's that not going to happen in 2018 ?)

----------


## smusen

Esports in general, the speed it evolve at is insane.

----------


## matisyahu

definately the new god of war coming in april , already preordered the stone mason edition from amazon!

----------


## Ashoran

I'm really excited about BFA and Classic, but regarding stuff other than WoW, then it would have to be Red Dead Redemption 2... I just can't wait to play that game.

----------


## INSERT COIN

I'm pretty excited for 2018 in general! 2017 was a shit year RL, so I'm more than eager to work from a fresh start.

----------


## aionic11

I'm excited about college, I'm finishing my university degree this year  :Smile:

----------


## gippy

Yeah red dead redemption 2, i hope it doesn't get pushed back to far because i'm pretty hyped for it.

----------


## Kanora

I'm excited about my new job and everything that comes with it this year.

----------


## ev0

> Reply to this post with what you are most excited for in 2018! Doesn't necessarily have to be related to WoW or other games.


I'm getting married this year, as well as visiting my future wife's family in a 2-week trip to Japan

Thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## jimmys96

Aside from BFA itself, and getting to play a void elf soon (no, don't have it pre-ordered yet :/ ), I'm pretty excited about the changes in the new season of Smite, so much getting reworked and my favorite god is gonna enter the meta again

----------


## whaa

I am excited about my new job and starting my career at a company that I enjoy!

----------


## Jaladhjin

I'm looking forward to the prospect of finally leaving my home state behind & onto a brighter future in parts unknown

----------


## shahinpb

Started my "Weight loss + Bodybuilding" plan back in 2017. 298 days and going strong in 2018!

+ Also thanks for giveaways!  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 






> I'm getting married this year, as well as visiting my future wife's family in a 2-week trip to Japan
> 
> Thanks for the giveaway!


Congratz man! Wish you guys the best in life!

----------


## phantom325

Excited for 2018 because of cool new games coming out :^)

----------


## Disphotic

Finishing my bachelors degree, and can finally start "life".  :Smile:

----------


## hackerlol

I am most excited for getting married in 2018.

----------


## Falkeid

Just moved in with the misses, so thats what im most excited for.

----------


## Dante

> I'm getting married this year, as well as visiting my future wife's family in a 2-week trip to Japan
> 
> Thanks for the giveaway!


I'm excited about SniffingPickles getting married! I'm glad stuff is going well!




> I am most excited for getting married in 2018.


^0^

----------


## Phelios

I'm excited for 2018 because when i see this post ! it's awesome ! I love all T3  :Big Grin: 
I hope i have a little chance for this new year

----------


## Tinyfin

The thing I'm most excited about in 2018 is getting into my first house in a few month. Thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## scrappyballz

excited about starting school and building my new pc in 2018

----------


## Paralysis

I think im most excited for being able to finish up my last year of college and start my life in the working world  :Smile:

----------


## MrW0W

Excited for classic!

----------


## TheQt

I'm excited that I started college this week! It's gonna be an awesome year.

----------


## Xsel

I am most excited to move out later this year!

----------


## artemarkantos

I'm just waiting for the summer of 2018, i didn't like winter. Thats all =)

----------


## lilsniff

I'm exited to visit Roskilde Festival in Denmark again, and ofc. Zandalari trolls!

----------


## revengera3

Im excited for BFA release and to see if bfa is gonna be a nice expansion.

----------


## sinuscosinus

Looking forward to being a dad in the summer  :Cool:

----------


## Eardog

Found new apartment from new city and so excited for a new fresh start, I can live again!

----------


## mokio

Excited to go travelling in the summer!

----------


## Retchid

I'm excited about the HTC Vive 2. 78% resolution increase! The porn tho...

----------


## CreativeXtent

i am excited for, maybe Diablo 4 announcement!!

----------


## jaczar

excited to be starting a new job and out of retail lol

----------


## Grizzleh

What I'm most excited about 2018 is that I will finally be able to move out and live on my own !

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Excited for 2018 because of cool new games coming out + BfA =)

----------


## MisterPepsi

Very excited that my dream came true and a shadow themed elf was introduced in WoW!  :Big Grin:

----------


## TopNotchCarry

Tag me along  :Smile:

----------


## Hapiguy

I'm excited for 2018 because my oldest will be graduating high school and MOVING OUT!!  :Wink:

----------


## Sathrael

excited about graduating college and starting in IT

----------


## Fragile Boost

Excited because I'm going to move together with my girlfriend this year.

----------


## heidrun027

I'm excited for the next Rambo movie! 





> Meant to do one of these last year and forgot, so here it is! 
> 
> *Prizes:*
> 
> *1st Place:* US shell account with pieces for every Tier 3 set and some extras.
> 
> 8/8 Plagueheart (Helm, Shoulders, Chest, Hands, Bracers, Belt, Legs, Boots)
> 7/8 Frostfire (Helm, Shoulders, Chest, Hands, Bracers, Belt, Boots)
> 7/8 Faith (Helm, Shoulders, Chest, Hands, Bracers, Belt, Boots)
> ...

----------


## Dolandaduck

I heard Nintendo will release a Pokemon game for the switch. I'm quite excited about that.

----------


## Power of Illuminati

I'm excited about moving back to California and reconnecting with some old friends.

----------


## Ginchy

I'm excited to finally finish school and be done with college forever !

----------


## vvvat

I'm excited to find new work  :Smile:

----------


## Sweking

Most excited to get into shape, going the gym more often

----------


## Kenneth

I am looking forward to Red Dead Redemption 2 as far as gaming & just chasing more fitness goals overall.

----------


## Kentus

I am most excited for finishing my bachelor's degree  :Big Grin:

----------


## DarkLinux

Hyped for BFA. Nice giveaway!




> First place winner will be notified by PM and second place winner will be announced publicly


Any reason why 1st place would not be publicly announced?

----------


## paolocarlos

Definitely VOID elves!  :Smile:

----------


## Loque

I'm just excited about 2018.

----------


## Paox

nothing really

----------


## AccountShark

> Hyped for BFA. Nice giveaway!
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why 1st place would not be publicly announced?


I'm doing it that way because that's how other people have done it with account giveaways (i.e. Smitten). I assume it's to prevent the winner from being harassed by people wanting to buy or trade for the account. The winner can announce it publically that they won if they want to.

----------


## Annaisha

Although not WoW related, I'm looking forward the most to my marriage in March this year. Crossing my fingers for the giveaway. That's very nice of you to do, with fantastic prizes!

----------


## Elitetech

Really looking forward to Roskilde Festival this year!

----------


## samberg6160

Not wow related, but i get hyped every day as I'll be one day closer to moving into a better area <3 ty for doing this, you're far too kind.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk

----------


## neuron

I'm really excited about my new job! I started 2 weeks ago  :Smile:

----------


## Billy Holzworth

Good luck everyone and I'm most excited about the new baseball season!!

----------


## TemporaryVideos

Looking forward to both BFA and announcement of the next Blizzard game, that is being worked on behind the scenes.

----------


## warbarbie

Im excited this 2018 because my little girl is going to start her college career, it's gonna be a real experience for her!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## AccountShark

Congrats to Xalifyon on winning the BfA pre-purchase! 

1st place winner will be contacted via PM. Winners, check your inbox for more information.

Thanks to everybody who participated. Looking forward to doing another one of these soon.

----------


## Falkeid

Congratulations to the winners!  :Smile:

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

It's interesting to know who won the account 8

----------


## AccountShark

> It's interesting to know who won the account 8


Already disclosed the reason for not announcing it publicly. I did it the same as other people have done in the past, check Smitten's latest giveaway for an example.

----------

